# why



## reef (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi 
I read through these post with much interest and am fascinated by the range of DWA animals that people keep 
i agree they are fascinating and gorgeous looking animals but my question is ( and dont shout im not being narky just really interested )Why do people keep animlas that can potenially kill you ?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

why do people drive in cars that can potentially kill them, or cross roads?:lol2:


----------



## reef (Jan 4, 2008)

wasnt quite what i expected (or was it :whistling2 but point taken anyone else ?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

well the thing is, if you drive a car recklessly then theres a high chance of death or serious injury, if you take the right precautions then those risks are very much minimised, its the same (to an extent) with dwa animals, with the correct safety measures and training then the risks are managable.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Same could be said for large snakes such as Common Boa, Burmese Python, Retics and so on............


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

This is my excuse... :whistling2:

If you love and have a passion so much about somthing, you would take care of that animal, even though it could kill you.

There is many people who keep DWAs just for the thril and the "too look cool infront of people" 

But there is a fair few people who keep it for the passion, 


That is all


----------



## reef (Jan 4, 2008)

Declan123 said:


> This is my excuse... :whistling2:
> 
> If you love and have a passion so much about somthing, you would take care of that animal, even though it could kill you.
> 
> ...


this is exactly why i asked 
i was hoping not to hear someone say it tho 
i am well aware that those of you on here are devoted Dwa keepers and i admire you for yourgood work in educating pple :notworthy:

However looking cool whilst suffering from a snake bite seems a bit too cool for me !!!!


----------



## Burmese (Jan 15, 2008)

why do people keep asking the smae question ???

try reading one of the 200 post taht this has been asked on


----------



## reef (Jan 4, 2008)

Burmese said:


> why do people keep asking the smae question ???
> 
> try reading one of the 200 post taht this has been asked on


yeah nice to meet you too mate : victory:


----------



## diverfi (Jun 23, 2008)

Burmese said:


> why do people keep asking the smae question ???
> 
> try reading one of the 200 post taht this has been asked on


How to make friends and influence people, lesson number 1? :whistling2:


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

reef said:


> this is exactly why i asked
> i was hoping not to hear someone say it tho
> i am well aware that those of you on here are devoted Dwa keepers and i admire you for yourgood work in educating pple :notworthy:
> 
> However looking cool whilst suffering from a snake bite seems a bit too cool for me !!!!


Yea, its really unfortuate.... but.... its common as hell


----------



## reef (Jan 4, 2008)

by the way Dec the iggy is fine ,still skitty andd not taming well but growing and still givingme the evil eye :surrender:


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

reef said:


> by the way Dec the iggy is fine ,still skitty andd not taming well but growing and still givingme the evil eye :surrender:


Yes, i was ment to email you


Glad hes growing... and im sure he will grow out of being skitty...

Any recent piccys ?


----------



## reef (Jan 4, 2008)

will take sum and post em to u email this afternoon mate


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

reef said:


> will take sum and post em to u email this afternoon mate


Nice one matey


----------



## Oliver Dodds (Apr 26, 2008)

reef said:


> yeah nice to meet you too mate : victory:


 Hahaha awesome


----------



## lovepets (May 15, 2008)

*hiya*

im sort of new to this sort of thing i just kinda get on with it lol
but this is a really good question. ive always wondered why you would keep a dangerous animal. 

i think all of the ones you have on here are beautiful but still some of you have these animals with children.

arent you concerned that they mite eat you kids? id love to have more insight on this 

thanks


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

lovepets said:


> im sort of new to this sort of thing i just kinda get on with it lol
> but this is a really good question. ive always wondered why you would keep a dangerous animal.
> 
> i think all of the ones you have on here are beautiful but still some of you have these animals with children.
> ...


Dogs are dangerous around kids too, same with monitors, tegu's, large snakes, spiders, scorpions, centipedes and tokays could do a lot of damage to children too but people keep them. Only difference is that all DWA animals have to be in LOCKED rooms with double doors and each viv is locked. I personally dont keep any DWA classed animals although id love fat tails or a dwarf caiman but if one of my spiders got out and bit a child they would end up in hospital let alone my bosc, which if it was an adult would do severe damage if it wanted to, to an adult let alone a child. Any animal can be kept safely with children around if proper respect is given.


----------



## blackdragon (Jun 27, 2008)

i can see why people keep them, i love looking at them in the zoo's and tv programs and it would also be really cool if i could have one at home to study and watch grow ect
im to much of a scardy cat at the moment but maybe later in life when i have much more experience i may consider going for a dwa


----------



## crouchy (Jan 14, 2008)

lovepets said:


> im sort of new to this sort of thing i just kinda get on with it lol
> but this is a really good question. ive always wondered why you would keep a dangerous animal.
> 
> i think all of the ones you have on here are beautiful but still some of you have these animals with children.
> ...


A few people will keep them because they want to study them, some idiots buy them to look good in front of their mates (most of these people are unlicenced but not all) and some people buy them because they like them. Same reason why people buy beardies cresties and cornsnakes

DWA Snakes are possibly less dangerous around kids than a Retic or a burmese or even large monitors mainly because dwa animals have to be kept in locked rooms away from children whereas retics and the like can and mostly are be kept in the living room, bedroom, spare room. And there is no need at all to have any locking devise between the snake and a child. 

Personally i agree with the tiered DWA system that gets spoken about a lot but i also believe that retics and the like should be added to the bottom tier.


----------



## lil05 (Jul 22, 2008)

i sort of agree obviously these people are experienced (well most) and know the risks take precautions and all that .. but me personally wouldnt do it.. its so much hassle and risk although they are beautiful i think ones i can hold and not be scared of holding are good enough for me


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Each to their own, if you enjoy interacting with (i.e handling) your snakes, then DWA is not the road for you, or if it is, expect it to be a very short road with a painful ending.

It's the same as asking why people go crazy over corns/royals/big constrictors. I agree there isn't much chance of a corn or Royal killing you, but they are an avenue of the hobby that people pursue, and only they can tell you why they find that aspect of the hobby so fascinating.

As to those who keep venomous to "look cool", there's no skill or machismo to having an animal behind glass, and there is no "excitement" or adrenaline rush to maintaining them, unless you get things wrong and that usually boils down to one of two things.......................doing something you shouldn't or not doing something you should have done.


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

Burmese said:


> why do people keep asking the smae question ???
> 
> try reading one of the 200 post taht this has been asked on


Forums = 2
Friends = -10


----------



## shellwyn (Aug 5, 2008)

sorry if this question has been asked before, but do you handle them, what about feeding time, do you not get scared


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

shellwyn said:


> sorry if this question has been asked before, but do you handle them, what about feeding time, do you not get scared


you handle with hooks and tongs and feed with long tweezers


----------



## Silvermoon77 (Dec 24, 2007)

I have enjoyed reading this thread. I suppose the reasoning behind keeping a DWA is the same in a way than if you decide to buy a tree python. You know that the pleasure you will derive from the animal will stem more from its observation than from handling. I am too much of a chicken to go through the process of getting the licence, but I enjoy reading about these snakes, their psychology, habits and about the practical aspects of keeping them.


----------



## DaveyB (Sep 22, 2008)

SiUK said:


> you handle with hooks and tongs and feed with long tweezers


Do you still feed them pre killed prey? Does the snake strike at the prey and inject it with venom and then let it die like in the wild? My royal still constricts even though the prey is already dead, so is it the same for venemous snakes?


----------



## gaspanic (Sep 1, 2008)

i would love to have the know how and facility to keep a dwa species but if i did, it would purely be out of my passion for all things reptile and being able to admire the beauty of such a special animal up close and personal whilst knowing it was being looked after


----------

